# Kyle Harris (AKA HOSSJOB) - The Journal



## hossjob (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've been a member for a while now, but I have been MIA for a LONG LONG time, but it's great to be back!  Looking forward to getting to know everyone and also helping others out and hopefully learning some new things!

Very excited to be back on the boards.  

I'm also hoping to keep a decent log here fo my workouts, supplement usage, and diet as I am slowly getting ready to pick my next show either this coming summer or the fall of 2013!


----------



## hossjob (Nov 27, 2012)

Kyle Harris
 Husband
 Father of 2 girls (1 & 4)
 Elementary PE Teacher
 Head Varsity Baseball Coach
 Personal Trainer/Contest Prep Coach
 Professional Hitting/Pitching Instructor
 NGA/IFPA Pro Bodybuilder
 NPC Nationally Ranked Bodybuilder

Contest History:
 Competing since 2004
 Novice Champion in first show (NPC Monster Mash)
 3rd Place 2005 Natural Michigan - Middle Weight
 2nd Place 2006 Midstates Championships (NPC - Illinois Natural)
 2nd Place 2006 NGA International - Middle Weight
 2nd Place ONBF Fall Classic - 2007 Middle Weight
 1st Place 2007 Midstates Championships (NPC - Illinois Natural)\
 1st Place 2007 NGA International - Middle Weight
 3rd Place 2007 NPC Natural Ohio Welter Weight
 1st Place 2008 ONBF Mr./Ms. Columbus - Light Weight & Middle Weight Champion (Earned IFPA Pro Card)
 2008, 2009, 2010 - 6th Place NGA Pro Universe
 2nd Place 2010 NPC Natural Northern - Light Weight
 1st Place 2010 NPC Monster Mash - Light Weight
 8th Place CRONUS God's of the Stage
 1st Place 2011 NPC Natural Michigan - Light Weight

I'll be posting my training, supplement usage, and diet here as I plan to get back onstage this summer!

Hope you all enjoy the ride!


----------



## flynike (Nov 27, 2012)

BEST of luck Kyle! Will def be following along


----------



## hossjob (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I officially kicked off using my first PNI product today and I really liked it. It was Prodigy. PNI's pre workout supplement. I was impressed with the flavor (watermelon). Watermelon isn't my favorite, but I do not dislilke it either. I've had 3 other pre workout products that were watermelon flavored: C4, Pre Surge Xtreme, and Alphagen. C4's flavoring is my least favorite. Too sweet. Alphagen tastes amazing and Pre Surge is about the best tasting pre workout I've ever had. PRODIGY was very good. I liked it a lot because it wasn't too sweet and it mixed very well with no grit. The energy was great. I didn't get that hamster on crack feeling which is good. It was teh perfect amount of energy. I've used Friction by VPX and it's way too much. I like stims, but not one's that are too strong. FOCUS was also spot on! The most impressive part of the product to me was the pumps I got. I trained in my garage and it was 25 degrees outside and no more than 35 in my garage. Nonetheless, I got PAINFUL pumps. SKIN SPLITTING. That was my favorite part. I'm really looking forward to using Prodigy tomorrow for legs! 

DB Hammer Curl - 25/12, 30/10, 35/10, 40/10, 40/10, 40/9, 40/8 (1 min rest)
 Inc DB Curl - 30/10, 30/10, 30/9, 30/8 (1 min rest)
 Preacher Curl - 40/15 X 3
 Cable Curl - 50/10 X 4 (30 sec rest)
 Leverage Push Down - 80/15, 80/11, 80/10, 80/9 (1 min rest)
 Overhead Cable Push Out - 50/15, 70/12, 70/11, 70/10 (1 min rest)
 Cable Rope Ext - 70/8 X 5 (30 sec rest)

Started my day off with 1 sv of Humapro then did 30-min of cardio with 1 sv of Chain'd Out

Meal 1
 4 eggs, 6 whites
 70 grams oats

Meal 2
 8 oz Sirloin Steak
 1/2 Cup Green Beans

Meal 3
 8 oz Chicken
 3/4 C Br Rice
 1/2 C Green Beans

Meal 4
 8 oz 93% Lean Beef
 1/2 C Green Beans
 2 TBSP Almond Butter

Meal 5 (post workout)
 8 oz Chicken
 3 pc Ezekial Bread
 4 Wheat Thins

Meal 6
 2 Eggs
 8 Whites


----------



## hossjob (Nov 28, 2012)

flynike said:


> BEST of luck Kyle! Will def be following along



Thanks Flynike!  Hoping this can be helpful for some people.


----------



## hossjob (Dec 3, 2012)

TUESDAY, 12/3/2012 - SHOULDERS
 LONG shoulder/rotator circuit to get creaky shoulder loosened up.

1. Standing MIlitary Press - All sets of 5 - 135, 165, 175, 155, 165, 165
 2. HS Shoulder Press - 90/15, 140/15, 160/15, 180/12+3 Partials, 200/10
 3. Nautilus Machine Lateral - 70/20, 80/15, 90/15, 100/12, 100/10
 4. Seated Rear Lateral - 25/10, 30/10, 35/10, 35/10
 5. Seated Lateral Raise - 25/10 X 4 (30 sec rest)

Meal 1
 3 Eggs, 6 Egg Whites
 66 Grams Oats

Meal 2
 8 oz Chicken
 3/4 C Bro Rice
 150 Grams Sweet Potato

Meal 3
 8 oz Chicken
 3/4 C Bro Rice
 Green Beans

Meal 4
 8 oz Sirloin
 Green Beans

Pre Workout: 1 Scoop Prodigy w/ 30 grams Carbs from Brown Rice Solids
 During Workout: 10 Grams BCAA
 Post Workout: 1.5 SV Humapro, 30 Grams Karbolyn

Meal 5 (Post Workout Meal)
 8 oz Chicken
 125 Grams Sweet Potato
 2.5 Pc Ezekial Bread

Meal 6
 2 Eggs
 8 Whites


----------



## hossjob (Dec 11, 2012)

Yikes, been a while since I've updated, my bad.

This weekend my split got thrown for a wrench.  FYI, my split is as follows:

Legs
Chest
Back
Shoulders
Arms
Repeat

Off days happen when they happen.  I have always been a proponent of 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off or 2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off especially being natural, however, with the way my life, work, family, wife's work,e tc... is, I've found that at this point it's best to hit the gym everyday until soemthign happens where I can't.  Example, I couldn't train last Wednesday, Friday, or Sunday.  3 days off right there.  This week, I don't know what day will be off, depends on work.  However, I did train yesterday and today.

Here is Saturday, Monday, and Today:

Pec Dec - 80, 100, 120 X15 (warm-up): 140/10 X 6 (30 sec rest)
 Inc BB 1 & 1/2 Reps - 135/10, 145/10, 155/9, 155/7
 SS: DB Inc Fly/DB Bench - 35 X 12/65 X 8, 35 X 12, 65 X 8, 35 X 10/65 X 7, 35 X 10/60 X 8
 Bench Press - 135 X 10 X 5 (30 sec rest)

Left for Columbus with the family for a shopping excursion/get away. Was told the hotel I was at had a state of the art training facility. Was planning on hitting back Sunday before some more shopping, needless to say the "state-of-the-art" fitness center was 4 cardio machines and DB's up to 50. Did nothing. Shopped for a few hours, ate lunch, and came home to watch the Browns on the DVR beat the Chiefs! 3 in a row! Then watched my nephews Christmas program from 6-7:30 before eating some pizza and ending my weekend of blissful eating.

MONDAY - BAC
 WG Lat Pull - 80 X 15, 100/12, 120/10, 120/10
 WG Pull-ups - BW X 8 X 4
 BB Row - 135/10, 155/10, 175/10, 195 X 8 X 4
 CG Seated Row - 150/10, 180/10, 200 X 8 X 3
 Rack Dead - 135/10, 225/10, 275/10, 315/6 X 3
 BB Shrug - 135/10, 185/10, 225/10, 245/8 X 3
 UG Pull Down - 140/10 X 3 

TODAY - SHOUDLERS
Standing Military Press (all sets of 5) - 95, 135, 155, 175, 175, 165, 165, 165
DB Lateral - 25/12, 30/10, 35/8, 35/8 + 7 Partials
HS Shoulder Press - 140/15, 180/12, 200/9, 200/8
SS:  RPD - 120/15, 140/14, 150/12
  BB Front Raise - 45/11, 45/10, 45/9
Seated DB Lateral - 20 X 8 X 4 (30 sec rest)


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Any pics bro?


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Kyle!!!!


----------

